
Ask HN: Beside Java what languages have a strong tooling/IDE ecosystem on Linux? - soulbadguy
I am mainly a C++ developer (which has doesnt really have any great IDE on linux). I am starting a new project, would prefer not to do it in java, but would also like to have something like intelliJ&#x2F;visual studio.
======
billconan
c++/Qt creator

[https://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/08/25/qt-
creator-4-1-0-released...](https://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/08/25/qt-
creator-4-1-0-released/)

------
sfifs
Hmmm.. while you should really choose a language for reasons other than
tooling, the Go language has some of the nicest tooling (gofmt, golint, godef,
godoc, go tool etc) among modern languages around and a number of languages
are copying things like automatic formatting (gofmt). All the tooling is built
in Unixy philosophy of composition of small command line tools and most
developers use them via text editor plugins which exist for just about every
major editor. There's an IDE called Lite IDE as well.

------
niftich
Here are some options:

\- JetBrains makes several cross-platform, language-dedicated IDEs, like
IntelliJ IDEA (JVM langs), PhpStorm, PyCharm (Python), RubyMine, WebStorm
(JS), CLion (C, C++)

\- Eclipse is very modular and there are plugins for just about anything,
including languages. You can probably find extensions that support the
language of your choice.

\- Some IDEs use leverage Eclipse as a base and provide their own experience,
like Aptana Studio (Python, Ruby, PHP)

\- Monodevelop is a solid alternative for C# and dotnet langs

\- IDLE/IDLE3 is included with Python

------
aprdm
What do you use or would like to use in an IDE? Would you consider something
like Sublime text as an IDE? It has some kick ass plugins both for Python and
Go which I use in my day to day... I don't feel like I am missing anything
that an IDE could give me

------
TMSZ
Code::Blocks was fine for me, simple and lightweight, included in many distros
and suitable for cross-platform Windows/Linux work. Also: KDevelop, Eclipse,
Netbeans.

------
eip
Scala. Not as good as Java tooling but good enough.

------
Syncbo
You could try CLion

